# RC Plane Guide is glad to find this rc car forum!



## RC Plane Guide (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,all
I'm RC Plane Guide --Love RC Cars.
General rc hobbyist,love RC Cars,Boats,Planes,Helicopters,Jets.
I'm glad to find this hobbytalk Car Forum (that I like).
Great Site!Good RC Forum !I'll be back more often to visit this
forum.If anyone have great experence on building,tuning,racing rc cars,please share your personal experience with all the rc car enthusiasts in this forum here .let's free talk!

We are here--hobbytalk Car Forum--what we need to do is--just free talk!!
Nice to saying hi to all......
Regards
www.rcplaneguide.com Team member
Sam


----------

